# Pigeon river help



## gregsiesz (Sep 6, 2005)

I am meeting up with some guys next week to fish the pigeon and I have never fished it before. I would really appreciate some tips/ advice on lures. I do not fly fish so whatever can be thrown on spinning gear is preferable.

Thanks


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Rapala's in silver, gold, and blue in 4 or 5 inch length. Floating or countdown, whatever your preference. Use a slightly across and downstream cast close to cover and give em a jerk while reeling in. Or try Mepps or Panther Martin spinners in silver, brass, or rainbow size 2 or 3. Fish them upstream and across or directly upstream and reel just fast enough to keep the blade spinning slowly. Tie both lure types directly to 6-8 lb. mono or flourocarbon, do not use a snap swivel. You will achieve best lure action this way. Line twist is seldom a problem with these lures. I will also be up there next week. Good luck be safe and have fun!


----------



## gregsiesz (Sep 6, 2005)

Let me know how you do and I'll do the same. Thanks for the info that's pretty much what I was thinking so thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

i'll be up there thiss weekend looking for brookies


----------



## marco (Sep 25, 2002)

I picked up this hog over the weekend up there.


----------



## crosscobra (Aug 5, 2007)

wow nice fish


----------



## bmar444 (Apr 1, 2008)

nice fish marco... fish that spot often and have not connected with anything that size. i see you are at the take out... what did you fool him with? were you fishing up stream or downstream from there...?


----------

